# Help !! Implantation bleed ??? IVF 2ww day 7



## Jessie sue (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello

I wonder if anyone can advise me.
This is our second IVF attempt  we had ET last Sat (22.03.0 and until today all was ok. Then about an hour or two ago I had crampy pains and some light pink/brown spotting.
I am petrified that its all over again.
DH says not to worry - but thats hard to do !!
Can anyone help/reassure me ?
 its not af and its just our little one bedding in but last time this is how it ended.
Please help !


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Jessie Sue

I've just posted a reply on the orange thread, but you are offline now, so worried you won't get any reassurance this evening.

I really hope &   that it is the implantation bleeding, and nothing else.  I'm not sure how long your cycles usually are (mine vary between 21 and 31), so not sure when you would be expecting AF to arrive?

I know DH says not to worry, but emotionally and physically you have been through so much so I think it's pretty much impossible not to worry.  I'm probably no help and not reassuring, but wanted you to know you aren't alone honey.

I will be sending up lots of   &   for you honey.  Take care.  XXXX


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Im praying all is ok for you hun keep positive 

x x x Marie  x x x


----------



## Debs02 (Mar 27, 2008)

hi hun, 
i thought like you as i started spotting but i got a bfp today i had to do it 1 day early as i wanted to be forewarned before i go back to work tomorrrow... my spotting was only when i wiped..i know tmi but just think positive and keep your feet up as much as poss i've got dh cooking and cleaning etc..
take care debsxx


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Congrats Debs


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jessie ~ hope everything is ok and that the spotting was just implantation hun  

Lots of luck for test day....come and join everyone on the 2ww testers thread if you want to 

APR/MAY 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135078.0

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Jessie sue (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi debs
CONGRATULATIONS ! thats great news !!  
My spotting is the same as you described although I have had twinges (v mild cramps) today it hasnt progressed and has I think slowed since saturday so fingers crossed I get to test day too !!
I bet you are over the moon ! Did you have any 'twinges'  ? Thanks for advising me though - it helps  

LizzyB - thanks - I have joined the 'orange girls' as I didnt realise the diaires werent the right place to post - oops    !! Thanks for your encouragement though - much appreciated x


----------



## cjs (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi i am in my 2 WW day 8 today post FET doing all I  have been tolled to do progesterone 400mg twice a day and 3 HRT pills in the morning if after testing and hopefully it is POS how long do i Carrie on with the HRT & progesterone.? also is it true that AF will not come anyway when having all thees drugs can any one help ?love & luck to you all


----------



## Jessie sue (Nov 2, 2007)

Dear cjs

Good luck for your 2WW ! I test tomorrow scary !!    
I would suggest you talk to your clinic about your drugs cos everyone is different but just do what they have told you to do for now and give them a call if you are unsure.
Best of luck !


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

cjs said:


> Hi i am in my 2 WW day 8 today post FET doing all I have been tolled to do progesterone 400mg twice a day and 3 HRT pills in the morning if after testing and hopefully it is POS how long do i Carrie on with the HRT & progesterone.? also is it true that AF will not come anyway when having all thees drugs can any one help ?love & luck to you all


Hi cjs

With regards to how long you continue the progesterone & oestrogen (hrt) tabs when you get a bfp....you need to discuss this with your consultant as they are the experts and know your medical history and it can vary.

As for whether you won't get an AF whilst taking them....some women may find they don't bleed until they stop the drugs, others can bleed before test day even if on the drugs (sadly I've always bled between 8-11dpt so the drugs didn't stop me bleeding I'm afraid). Some women even find they don't bleed for several weeks after stopping them, even if get a bfn....we all respond differently to the drugs so just no way of knowing what can happen.

Good luck
Natasha

.....and good luck to everyone else too


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Good luck Jess

     

Marie x x


----------



## Jessie sue (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello ! 
To anyone who is reading this because they have experienced spotting cramping or similar.
And to everyone who has been kind enough to reply - (Debs and Marie etc)
Try not to worry (I know thats easier said than done ! )
But I have just had a BFP !!!!!!     
Wishing you all the best of luck and sending lots of     thoughts and     your waY !!
XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

I already posted on the Orange thread, but wanted to add to this one too!!!!

          

I am so pleased that everything turned out OK for you.  Wish you a very, very happy and healthy 8 months.

's &  's


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

YIPPIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU JESS HUNNI

OMG ITS SO NICE TO HEAR GOOD NEWS.

CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND YOUR DH 

MARIE X X X


----------



## Debs02 (Mar 27, 2008)

hi hun    on your   i am so glad it has worked out for you both 

     

take care debsxx


----------



## Jessie sue (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind posts - I think its still sinking in !
Wishing you all the best        and thanks again


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Have you stopped smiling yet?  When we got our BFP with dd I think I smiled for the first 6 weeks.  Enjoy the happiness sweetheart - it's very precious.  XXXX


----------

